# HABU and Grumpys stories of critters



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I thought i would do this as need something to cheer me up 

On another thread Habu and grumpymouth have been telling lil tales about all the critters that basically live or lived in thier back yards 

I for one love these lil stories and would love to hear more 

pretty please you 2 :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm afraid that very few of my stories are impressive.... i've seen a lot of critters but not too many incidents that are interesting....:blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

well the stuff you were telling me on that other thread were intersting in my eyes come on you get some more tales told : victory::lol2:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Gather round children, gather round...

Habu, you are being too modest. I can see why having experiences of critters that many people in Britain have never seen first-hand (or in the wild) is interesting. And actually, I live in Salford near Manc city centre so as I said, I don't have many experiences of hedgehogs/badgers myself, nor even kestrels!!

Probably the most unique experience was hearing the coydogs hunting. I used to hear it all the time when I was a kid but it was only after I came back home after Uni that my brother told me they howl like that when they've cornered something and about to kill it - that's what upsets me so much - they're silent until they know they've got it and then it's almost like rubbing the poor animal's face in it!! Chilling stuff...

My closest encounter with a dangerous wild animal was when I was out driving on the backroads once (a favourite past time when you live in the middle of nowhere...) and I had just rounded a corner on a dirt road and right in front of me was a baby black bear. I wasn't going very fast (luckily) and braked. I absolutely froze in terror...not for the baby, but where there is Baby, Mommy isn't far behind...and I've heard of cars being attacked by bears if they appear to be 'threatening' the baby. :mf_dribble:

I looked all round but didn't see any mother...the baby wasn't interested and loped off into the woods. I made a pretty hasty retreat. 

The scariest thing is that this was along a pretty well-used road near a popular swimming hole, and also a popular brook to go fishing in. I'd have been petrified if I had been there on foot and not in my car!!!

Over to you, Habu...:no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Grumpymouth said:


> Gather round children, gather round...
> 
> Habu, you are being too modest. I can see why having experiences of critters that many people in Britain have never seen first-hand (or in the wild) is interesting. And actually, I live in Salford near Manc city centre so as I said, I don't have many experiences of hedgehogs/badgers myself, nor even kestrels!!
> 
> ...


 
Oh boy thats amazing i mean to come so close to animals actually in the wild like that 

i know we have animal parks and such but it aint the same the animals have been purposely put there and it aint like they are just wandering up and down one of your back roads 

as scarey as it would have been then i bet you think back now and think wow 

i know i would :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

on a trail that i took everyday as a short cut to the store and things when i lived down in fort myers florida, a really big, old gopher tortoise lived.... his home was a big hole that he had dug. i used to see him everyday... you could pick him up and sit by him and he didn't seem to care too much... he'd just go on foraging along the path for greens and flowers. he kind of became my mascot or wild pet. i always looked forward to seeing him. he only came out during the very hottest part of the day...when everything else was hunkering down to escape the heat. i worried about him getting abducted by some kids or a vehicle running over him. occasionally a truck or something would also use that path. a couple of times a week i would be at winn-dixie shopping for groceries and made it a point to get some nutritious greens for him...like a buch of parsley or some kale. i could sit there by him and hand feed him the greens... it was too cool... like i owned a tortoise but had the ultimate table for him. every now and then he would be right in one of the tire tracks on the path and i would move him to a safer spot with better weeds to eat and safer than where he was. i couldn't really relocate him because his home was on the side of the trail but he was large enough for a truck to spot and hopefully avoid running him over. anyway, i left florida and came back to ohio. i said my goodbyes to him and hopefully he's still happy and healthy living on that path.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwww thats so sweet i bet it was awful having to leave him 

i wonder if he is still there and someone has taken your job over of feeding him and putting him in safe places 

i hope so :flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

my first eastern diamondback rattlesnake.

i was in florida riding my mountain bike on some trails. florida is great for this, no mud and it's all flat. the trails through the woods were sand and covered with pine needles. it's a great way of seeing things. anyway i rode through these palmettos and came out to a fairly large clearing in the forest. suddenly i hit my breaks as hard as i could.... right in front of me was an eastern diamondback rattlesnake! it was every bit of 41/2-5 foot long! it was stretched out in a straight line and i came this close to running it over. i threw down my bike and just stood there watching it. it had froze.... wasn't moving a muscle. i walked around it and assessed the situation..... i was going to catch it. another entry on my life-list. i placed my foot gently behind it's head and reached down and grasped it behind it's head..... then started to pick it up. it began thrashing about and i was for a moment concerned that it would break free from my grip, they are surprisingly strong. i picked it up and held it's back end it still protested but soon settled down. a good thing too. i was shaking like a leaf!... my mind was calm but the adrenalin was pumping!.... i knew what a snake like this could do. i decided to take a look at it's fangs...i looked around for an appropriate stick to use to coax it's mouth open.... i soon found one and sat down on an old pallet that lay nearby..... the snake in my left hand(i always use my left hand to pick up snakes for some reason) i gently pried it's mouth till it opened it voluntarily.... the fangs flipped forward and i held them there with the thin stick... wow! they seemed to be an inch long!... maybe it was the adrenaline but they were very large. then clear yellowish venom began to dribble out.... it was quite a bit of venom!... this didn't help my trembling... i knew what every drop of that venom could do to a man.... once i saw steve erwin catch an eastern...he was shaking too! anyway, i let it close it's mouth and just sat there enjoying this magnificent creature.... it was perfect...it only had a few rattles.... easterns are that way. this was a masterpiece of nature. a rabbit killing machine.... i got up after a while and carried the snake deeper into the pine and palmetto woods.... as far away as i could from the trail... i wanted it to have a long, successful life and have many babies.... it was a fine thing....and a fine day.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

aww Habu since you enjoy looking for wildlife have you had a good look around Shawnee Forest for signs of bigfoot?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> aww Habu since you enjoy looking for wildlife have you had a good look around Shawnee Forest for signs of bigfoot?


 i haven't seen bigfoot there... ive heard some strange things though...but i don't believe in bigfoot although shawnee has a bunch of sightings reported...along with ufo's and ghosts.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Seems unlikely I suppose but these myths are good fun and very exciting when tangible evidence pops up!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Seems unlikely I suppose but these myths are good fun and very exciting when tangible evidence pops up!


 great for tenderfoots that aren't used to the dark woods...they'll sit there all night shining their flashlites at every sound.....


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

I think Habu's going to have me beaten here, having lived more places than I and having access to exotic creatures like rattlesnakes!! I've only ever seen garter snakes in my mum's backyard, they're harmless and like to sleep in the sun on mounds of the stuff you clean out of a lawnmower...

Once, a rabid raccoon came into our yard. I was very young, probably about 7 or 8, but I remember it because it's the first time I heard my dad shoot anything. It was a summer day and one of my older brothers came in saying a raccoon had come out of the bushes and weeds near the swamp and was under the cedar tree. As anyone knows, raccoons are nocturnal, but luckily my dad was home and he looked at it, watching it. He said it looked to be rabid because firstly, it was out in the day, and it was swaying about drunkenly. Being just a kid I wanted to go out and see it because I hadn't seen a raccoon before, but I wasn't allowed to go near it so I just watched it from the living room window. We couldn't be sure if it was actually rabid or just sick, but because it was a summer's day and lots of kids were playing outside in their yards, he didn't want to take a chance on it getting away and attacking someone - even if it was just ill, it was likely to be distressed and aggressive. 

My mum told me I had to come away from the window, and my brother said my dad was going to shoot it. We had guns, of course, my brothers and dad would go hunting - I think we had about six at one time, all shotguns (no handguns - we only had guns for hunting and protection from animals, not people - this was a time and place where we didn't even lock our doors at night:mf_dribble. Being a morbid kind of kid I wanted to watch but my mum wouldn't let me, so I just heard the shot. I felt bad for the raccoon but my mum said it was going to die, and this was the most kind thing we could do for it, and also to protect our cats and dogs from it.

The game warden came and took its body away, I don't remember if they actually did a test to see if it was rabid, but it was definitely dying in the first place. Poor little thing!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> my first eastern diamondback rattlesnake.
> 
> i was in florida riding my mountain bike on some trails. florida is great for this, no mud and it's all flat. the trails through the woods were sand and covered with pine needles. it's a great way of seeing things. anyway i rode through these palmettos and came out to a fairly large clearing in the forest. suddenly i hit my breaks as hard as i could.... right in front of me was an eastern diamondback rattlesnake! it was every bit of 41/2-5 foot long! it was stretched out in a straight line and i came this close to running it over. i threw down my bike and just stood there watching it. it had froze.... wasn't moving a muscle. i walked around it and assessed the situation..... i was going to catch it. another entry on my life-list. i placed my foot gently behind it's head and reached down and grasped it behind it's head..... then started to pick it up. it began thrashing about and i was for a moment concerned that it would break free from my grip, they are surprisingly strong. i picked it up and held it's back end it still protested but soon settled down. a good thing too. i was shaking like a leaf!... my mind was calm but the adrenalin was pumping!.... i knew what a snake like this could do. i decided to take a look at it's fangs...i looked around for an appropriate stick to use to coax it's mouth open.... i soon found one and sat down on an old pallet that lay nearby..... the snake in my left hand(i always use my left hand to pick up snakes for some reason) i gently pried it's mouth till it opened it voluntarily.... the fangs flipped forward and i held them there with the thin stick... wow! they seemed to be an inch long!... maybe it was the adrenaline but they were very large. then clear yellowish venom began to dribble out.... it was quite a bit of venom!... this didn't help my trembling... i knew what every drop of that venom could do to a man.... once i saw steve erwin catch an eastern...he was shaking too! anyway, i let it close it's mouth and just sat there enjoying this magnificent creature.... it was perfect...it only had a few rattles.... easterns are that way. this was a masterpiece of nature. a rabbit killing machine.... i got up after a while and carried the snake deeper into the pine and palmetto woods.... as far away as i could from the trail... i wanted it to have a long, successful life and have many babies.... it was a fine thing....and a fine day.


Bloomin eck your brave lol i aint surprised you was trembling lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Grumpymouth said:


> I think Habu's going to have me beaten here, having lived more places than I and having access to exotic creatures like rattlesnakes!! I've only ever seen garter snakes in my mum's backyard, they're harmless and like to sleep in the sun on mounds of the stuff you clean out of a lawnmower...
> 
> Once, a rabid raccoon came into our yard. I was very young, probably about 7 or 8, but I remember it because it's the first time I heard my dad shoot anything. It was a summer day and one of my older brothers came in saying a raccoon had come out of the bushes and weeds near the swamp and was under the cedar tree. As anyone knows, raccoons are nocturnal, but luckily my dad was home and he looked at it, watching it. He said it looked to be rabid because firstly, it was out in the day, and it was swaying about drunkenly. Being just a kid I wanted to go out and see it because I hadn't seen a raccoon before, but I wasn't allowed to go near it so I just watched it from the living room window. We couldn't be sure if it was actually rabid or just sick, but because it was a summer's day and lots of kids were playing outside in their yards, he didn't want to take a chance on it getting away and attacking someone - even if it was just ill, it was likely to be distressed and aggressive.
> 
> ...


 
awwwwwww no i bet it was awful knowing it had to be done 

though i can totally understand your dads point in why he had to do it


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

when i was in the marines i was stationed at twentynine palms, california...in the mojave desert... im was a radio operator and my plattoon was doing some field ops. there we were humping early one morning in the desert to reach our objective before it got too awfully hot... so we were doing some serious route stepping... anyway i was loaded down with my radio and crypto gear and my buddy was humping a 5 gallon water can on his back. we came upon some big boulders and decided to take a short break... we did'nt unload, we were going to just half sit and half lean on the rocks for a few minutes... i propped myself in a good spot and my buddy started to sit next to me in the shade...it was very early but the sun was already starting to blaze. as soon as my friend leaned back we heard a loud continuous buzzzzz. he jumped up as if that 5 gal. water can was empty and i immediately looked down only to see a really big rattlesnake... full of fire.... we realized that he had came just inches from getting nailed by the thing.... i graqbbed an antenna element and managed to pull the snake from the rocks onto the ground.... it was a mojave rattler!... they are BAAAAD!! anyway, i got this dumb guy to place his boot over it and i reached down and picked it up... everyone was digging it!... someone got an empty ammo can out and i put the thing in it and closed it tight. it nearly filled the can... we carried it with us until the ops were over and we brought it back to mainside. i gave it to my gunny who liked stuff like that.... he lived off base. the worse part of the whole thing was that every now and then i'd have to pop the ammo can lid to let some fresh air in. i have a pic of it somewhere... it was about three feet or so in length.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> when i was in the marines i was stationed at twentynine palms, california...in the mojave desert... im was a radio operator and my plattoon was doing some field ops. there we were humping early one morning in the desert to reach our objective before it got too awfully hot... so we were doing some serious route stepping... anyway i was loaded down with my radio and crypto gear and my buddy was humping a 5 gallon water can on his back. we came upon some big boulders and decided to take a short break... we did'nt uload, we were going to just half sit and half lean on the rocks for a few minutes... i propped myself in a good spot and my buddy started to sit next to me in the shade...it was very early but the sun was already starting to blaze. as soon as my friend leaned back we heard a loud continuous buzzzzz. he jumped up as if that 5 gal. water can was empty and i immediately looked down only to see a really big rattlesnake... full of fire.... we realized that he had came just inches from getting nailed by the thing.... i graqbbed an antenna element and managed to pull the snake from the rocks onto the ground.... it was a mojave rattler!... they are BAAAAD!! anyway, i got this dumb guy to place his boot over it and i reached down and picked it up... everyone was digging it!... someone got an empty ammo can out and i put the thing in it and closed it tight. it nearly filled the can... we carried it with us until the ops were over and we brought it back to mainside. i gave it to my gunny who liked stuff like that.... he lived off base. the worse part of the whole thing was that every now and then i'd have to pop the ammo can lid to let some fresh air in. i have a pic of it somewhere... it was about three feet or so in length.


 
blooming eck so did it actually bite the water can is that why it emptied ?

your mate was so darn luky lol an even luckier that you knew what you was doing hey


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> blooming eck so did it actually bite the water can is that why it emptied ?
> 
> your mate was so darn luky lol an even luckier that you knew what you was doing hey


haha!! no no, he jumped as IF it was empty!... when heard that buzz it scared him so bad that it was like he wasn't carrying a thing!!... i bet he could have run the 100 meter dash with that water can on his back right about then....:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> haha!! no no, he jumped as IF it was empty!... when heard that buzz it scared him so bd that it was like he wasn't carrying a thing!!... i bet he could have run the 100 meter dash with that water can on his back right about then....:lol2::lol2:


 
LOL i bet he could of done too lol he was so lucky you knew what you were doing and how to handle the situation lol

i love your stories they are fantastic


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Those stories are amazing! I've never had the slightest inclination to visit America until I started reading these stories- now I'm quite keen to go!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah come out HABU where are you we need more stories pleasie :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

HABU said:


> my first eastern diamondback rattlesnake.
> 
> i was in florida riding my mountain bike on some trails. florida is great for this, no mud and it's all flat. the trails through the woods were sand and covered with pine needles. it's a great way of seeing things. anyway i rode through these palmettos and came out to a fairly large clearing in the forest. suddenly i hit my breaks as hard as i could.... right in front of me was an eastern diamondback rattlesnake! it was every bit of 41/2-5 foot long! it was stretched out in a straight line and i came this close to running it over. i threw down my bike and just stood there watching it. it had froze.... wasn't moving a muscle. i walked around it and assessed the situation..... i was going to catch it. another entry on my life-list. i placed my foot gently behind it's head and reached down and grasped it behind it's head..... then started to pick it up. it began thrashing about and i was for a moment concerned that it would break free from my grip, they are surprisingly strong. i picked it up and held it's back end it still protested but soon settled down. a good thing too. i was shaking like a leaf!... my mind was calm but the adrenalin was pumping!.... i knew what a snake like this could do. i decided to take a look at it's fangs...i looked around for an appropriate stick to use to coax it's mouth open.... i soon found one and sat down on an old pallet that lay nearby..... the snake in my left hand(i always use my left hand to pick up snakes for some reason) i gently pried it's mouth till it opened it voluntarily.... the fangs flipped forward and i held them there with the thin stick... wow! they seemed to be an inch long!... maybe it was the adrenaline but they were very large. then clear yellowish venom began to dribble out.... it was quite a bit of venom!... this didn't help my trembling... i knew what every drop of that venom could do to a man.... once i saw steve erwin catch an eastern...he was shaking too! anyway, i let it close it's mouth and just sat there enjoying this magnificent creature.... it was perfect...it only had a few rattles.... easterns are that way. this was a masterpiece of nature. a rabbit killing machine.... i got up after a while and carried the snake deeper into the pine and palmetto woods.... as far away as i could from the trail... i wanted it to have a long, successful life and have many babies.... it was a fine thing....and a fine day.



truly amazing storie, you really have lived


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i have a few fans i see!:blush: thanks guys. i wish that i could write better... i make mistakes. but i don't edit things very much... i just dump it out. i've a few more.... i did a few things down in costa rica that were hairy/stupid... but fun.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> i have a few fans i see!:blush: thanks guys. i wish that i could write better... i make mistakes. but i don't edit things very much... i just dump it out. i've a few more.... i did a few things down in costa rica that were hairy/stupid... but fun.


 
dont be silly everyone makes typos lol its not your typos that we are intrested in its your amazing stories 

yes you do have a fan club your stories are fantastic............to you they are normal everyday things to us they are like wow factor 

more more more pleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaasie :flrt::flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> dont be silly everyone makes typos lol its not your typos that we are intrested in its your amazing stories
> 
> yes you do have a fan club your stories are fantastic............to you they are normal everyday things to us they are like wow factor
> 
> more more more pleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaasie :flrt::flrt:


 
naw, tomorrow maybe. i'll think of a few tonight... we need some other stories from people.... i know that there are some good ones out there. i just go out in the woods and look for stuff.... catching a garter or racer isn't that interesting.... i'm supposed to be going camping this sun day... i buy some disposible cameras... snap some pics.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> naw, tomorrow maybe. i'll think of a few tonight... we need some other stories from people.... i know that there are some good ones out there. i just go out in the woods and look for stuff.... catching a garter or racer isn't that interesting.... i'm supposed to be going camping this sun day... i buy some disposible cameras... snap some pics.


 
OOooooo yeah that would be fantastic yay cool : victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I always love Habu's stories too. Its the way he tells 'em lol.

Come On Emmaj lets start the *'RFUK HABU APPRECIATION CLUB'*



LOL Youve got the RFUK Gays, the RFUK Goths, the RFUK Normal People and now . . . the RFUK HACs 


:lol2:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

I think we should all go to Ohio and flash-mob Habu...if we can obtain status as an official organisation then we can do fundraisers to raise ticket money...Habu I hope you have a biiiggg backyard for us all to camp in! :no1:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> I think we should all go to Ohio and flash-mob Habu...if we can obtain status as an official organisation then we can do fundraisers to raise ticket money...Habu I hope you have a biiiggg backyard for us all to camp in! :no1:


 
:lol2:

Lets release a monthly publication called 'Habu's Backyard Tales'


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> I always love Habu's stories too. Its the way he tells 'em lol.
> 
> Come On Emmaj lets start the *'RFUK HABU APPRECIATION CLUB'*
> 
> ...


Oooooo yeah what a fantastic idea: victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Grumpymouth said:


> I think we should all go to Ohio and flash-mob Habu...if we can obtain status as an official organisation then we can do fundraisers to raise ticket money...Habu I hope you have a biiiggg backyard for us all to camp in! :no1:


 
LOL will leave the flashing to you pmsl :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hey hey im on top form today hey :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

aww have a joke with us hun you need cheering up :grouphug:


Hugs for Emma:flrt:


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

wow nice stories habu, and grumpy.
:2thumb: Definately would like more :lol2: :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> aww have a joke with us hun you need cheering up :grouphug:
> 
> 
> Hugs for Emma:flrt:


yeah i know i feel better now i know tatty has picked up a bit with going home :flrt:

maybe thats what she needed to continue her fight :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yeah i know i feel better now i know tatty has picked up a bit with going home :flrt:
> 
> maybe thats what she needed to continue her fight :flrt:


 

Imagine if she fully recovers Em! You must be on a bloody emotional rollercoaster :crazy:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I know it would be fantastic especially for emma and her kids 

it was heart warming to read what emma had put this morning about her eating :flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

hey, i'm back!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yay HABU is back :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU................. i hope your gonna have more stories after this weekend and some cool piccys to go with them :flrt::flrt:


we need a habu and grumpy story fix : victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> HABU................. i hope your gonna have more stories after this weekend and some cool piccys to go with them :flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> we need a habu and grumpy story fix : victory:


 
SECONDED:no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL i know how dare this thread be near the bottom i had to save it :lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

well i always enjoy and look forward to reading habu's story's.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah to him they are just tales to us they are wow :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL i know how dare this thread be near the bottom i had to save it :lol2:


 
:lol2: BUMP BUMP BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Hee hee 

HABU made a come back then vanished again


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

If we don't get a story soon we might be *forced* to start making one ourselves... A HABU & Grumpy story... hmmm....


:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> If we don't get a story soon we might be *forced* to start making one ourselves... A HABU & Grumpy story... hmmm....
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


 







ooooooooo pouchie hee hee sounds like an idea lol


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2: KELLY!!!!!!!!?????????? WHERE ARE YOU THIS COULD GET UGLY!!!!!! HEEHEE


WE WANT A STORY AND WE WANT ONE NOW! NOW! NOW!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah you tell her pouchie hee hee


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

5..4..3..2....


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I wonder if HABU has set off on his travels


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm here. i don't leave till sunday...tomorrow i have to go get supplies for my camping trip...been washing my clothes today and getting my gear in order... i'm getting a couple of disposible cameras for the trip... i'll be out about 5 days or so.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

HABU said:


> i'm here. i don't leave till sunday...tomorrow i have to go get supplies for my camping trip...been washing my clothes today and getting my gear in order... i'm getting a couple of disposible cameras for the trip... i'll be out about 5 days or so.


 
:lol2: Is THAT supposed to be our latest installment??? You have been washing your pants. pah!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> i'm here. i don't leave till sunday...tomorrow i have to go get supplies for my camping trip...been washing my clothes today and getting my gear in order... i'm getting a couple of disposible cameras for the trip... i'll be out about 5 days or so.


 
Oooooooooo so ya been a busy bee then 

its gonna be soooooooo quiet without you  but least ya will come back with piccys are stories yay :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> :lol2: Is THAT supposed to be our latest installment??? You have been washing your pants. pah!


 
you always have to have clean pants :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

when i lived in reading, ohio i had a doberman named HABU... i had a window that faced the backyard and every night, whenever something was in the yard he would stick his face up to the window and stare growling at whatever it was out there.... skunks, raccoons and opossums were usually the tresspassers. a friend of mine, this girl lived around the corner from me and i decided to play a joke on her. that night HABU started growling and i knew we had company outside. i looked out the window next to my dog and there was a big 'ole opossum out there foraging around... i ran outside quickly and gave it a little kick so that it would freeze and play dead, then i grabbed it by the tail and carried it to that girls door... i knocked and she answered it casually and i held up this big greasy, nasty opossum up to her face!...... it was grinning like,... well a 'possum!... she screamed like a banshie! i laughed till i almost dropped the 'possum!... then i let it go in the yard.... i scared her senseless and we both were laughing... she swore she'd get me back.... never did though.... she always opened her door slowly after that...:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> when i lived in reading, ohio i had a doberman named HABU... i had a window that faced the backyard and every night, whenever something was in the yard he would stick his face up to the window and stare growling at whatever it was out there.... skunks, raccoons and opossums were usually the tresspassers. a friend of mine, this girl lived around the corner from me and i decided to play a joke on her. that night HABU started growling and i knew we had company outside. i looked out the window next to my dog and there was a big 'ole opossum out there foraging around... i ran outside quickly and gave it a little kick so that it would freeze and play dead, then i grabbed it by the tail and carried it to that girls door... i knocked and she answered it casually and i held up this big greasy, nasty opossum up to her face!...... it was grinning like,... well a 'possum!... she screamed like a banshie! i laughed till i almost dropped the 'possum!... then i let it go in the yard.... i scared her senseless and we both were laughing... she swore she'd get me back.... never did though.... she always opened her door slowly after that...:lol2:


 
LOL OMG ya never know she may get you back one day when ya least expecting it hee hee


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

great stories Habu. I like the way you write. Must be so nice to live somewhere that's so wild and full of nature. Kudos to you for handling such venmous snakes. The most dangerous thing round here is probably a cow :lol2: 
although saying that someone was killed a few years ago when they came between a cow and her calf.:whistling2:

My uncle lives in Ontario, Canada, in the middle of nowhere and wolves are frequent visitors to his back yard. I'd love to live somewhere like that one day. Wolves are a particular favourite of mine and it'd be incredible to see them in the wild. Living so close to them would worry me a bit though because of the safety of my animals. My uncle's already lost all of his cats and a puppy to them. I suppose that's his own fault though, he should have known better and it's the price you pay for living in such a beautiful part of the world. 

Hope you have a good time camping, take care & I look forward to seeing your photos.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump this back up 

 Pouchie where are you 

i needs some sympathy me is poorly  and its not self inflected either


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

What's wrong Emma? Sorry I haven't been posting on here, been away for the weekend...

Are you okay hun? x


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> If we don't get a story soon we might be *forced* to start making one ourselves... A HABU & Grumpy story... hmmm....
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


Ahh!! What kind of story is that going to be....(looks around cautiously in case Pouchie is there with a net...) :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Don't tempt me Grumps :lol2:


awww Em I am soooooooooo sorry I never even seen your plee for help til it just got bumped and I wasnt there to give you lots of sympaffy 

Are you feelin ok now?? :grouphug:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Don't tempt me Grumps :lol2:


 
Re: The above - this could get very messy...I'm thinking back to being in high school when my friends and I would sit in the back of science class and write lengthy stories about the teacher...and the substitute...and some sheep...oh, you get the idea:mf_dribble:

I'm hoping Habu is having a good time camping and encountering critters. 

The most wildlife I saw over the weekend was a number of bats in St James Park in London and a wild rat running under a hedge! I had some Babybels with me and put a few bits down for it...then I started missing my Ben and Liam!! :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> Re: The above - this could get very messy...I'm thinking back to being in high school when my friends and I would sit in the back of science class and write lengthy stories about the teacher...and the substitute...and some sheep...oh, you get the idea:mf_dribble:
> 
> I'm hoping Habu is having a good time camping and encountering critters.
> 
> The most wildlife I saw over the weekend was a number of bats in St James Park in London and a wild rat running under a hedge! I had some Babybels with me and put a few bits down for it...then I started missing my Ben and Liam!! :flrt:


 
ah sweeet! how is lil Ben?

oh and have you seen Bear? he is in the exotic mammal section...


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> ah sweeet! how is lil Ben?
> 
> oh and have you seen Bear? he is in the exotic mammal section...


OMG, Bear is adorable!! I've been away from the forums so I haven't been keeping up, he is such a sweetie :flrt:

However, those claws look awful mean...maybe you should have called him Logan or Weapon X? :whistling2:

Ben's being a funny little thing - as I was away I couldn't give him attention and he seemed to be punishing me last night by completely ignoring me. Also, he did 'that thing' in the water dish that you said Mali did...SO GROSS. He's decided that's his little toilet! Because he wouldn't talk to me last night, I closed off the bathroom and put his cage in there overnight so he could get out and roam. I removed anything toxic or chewable and put in some toys for him, and a towel in a corner for him to hide under. 

This morning, I went in to see if he's been out and about...toilet roll everywhere, scrunched up into a ball, and when I picked up the towel in the corner...rat raisin city!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Don't tempt me Grumps :lol2:
> 
> 
> awww Em I am soooooooooo sorry I never even seen your plee for help til it just got bumped and I wasnt there to give you lots of sympaffy
> ...


 
yeah feeling alot betterer now :lol2:

had a horrid tummy bug


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> OMG, Bear is adorable!! I've been away from the forums so I haven't been keeping up, he is such a sweetie :flrt:
> 
> However, those claws look awful mean...maybe you should have called him Logan or Weapon X? :whistling2:
> 
> ...


 
:lol2: or maybe Wolverine? LOL

and yuk gross Ben!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yeah feeling alot betterer now :lol2:
> 
> had a horrid tummy bug


 
oh good we will stop makin with the sympathy then :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL yeah you wasnt round when i needed it most :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL yeah you wasnt round when i needed it most :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


 
Its Grumpys fault! :whip:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Its Grumpys fault! :whip:


yeps good call lets blame grumpy hee hee :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yeps good call lets blame grumpy hee hee :lol2::lol2:


I am no scapegoat!! You ladies sort this out yourselves....cat fight!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Grumpymouth said:


> I am no scapegoat!! You ladies sort this out yourselves....cat fight!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


back to back then walk 10 paces and draw skunks at them 10 paces :lol2::lol2::lol2:

Fireeeeeeeeeeeeeee :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> back to back then walk 10 paces and draw skunks at them 10 paces :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Fireeeeeeeeeeeeeee :lol2::lol2:


 
hey no fair! Bear has no practice he hasnt even sprayed yet!

may I use a hamster and a slingshot instead?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> hey no fair! Bear has no practice he hasnt even sprayed yet!
> 
> may I use a hamster and a slingshot instead?


 
LOL im sure retri will lend you his after the uproar she caused in the bedroom :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL im sure retri will lend you his after the uproar she caused in the bedroom :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
arr come on! retri should be thanking that lil hammy. I mean I bet his missus has never made THAT comment before :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> arr come on! retri should be thanking that lil hammy. I mean I bet his missus has never made THAT comment before :whistling2:


LOOOOOOOL OMG it had to be you that pointed it out too 

gawd woman ya do make me laff :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

bet she thought all her chritmas's had come at once hey :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i think you should ask retri if you can borrow his hammy for your sling shot :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2:

Wheres Grumps? She aint got a clue what we wafflin on about has she?

Grumpyyyyyyyyy????


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL probs no i dont know what we are waffling bout either :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*shouts* GRUMPY!? where are youuuuuuu 

we miss you


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> *shouts* GRUMPY!? where are youuuuuuu
> 
> we miss you


Oi! I've unfortunately been busy at work and unable to skive the way God intended...why does work get in the way of fun :whip:

Most of the above went right over my head, me not being a skunk person n'all...but I enjoyed it nonetheless. Especially the bit about ten paces and such, makes me feel like I'm in the Wild West. 

I call Doc Holliday!! :2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> Oi! I've unfortunately been busy at work and unable to skive the way God intended...why does work get in the way of fun :whip:
> 
> Most of the above went right over my head, me not being a skunk person n'all...but I enjoyed it nonetheless. Especially the bit about ten paces and such, makes me feel like I'm in the Wild West.
> 
> I call Doc Holliday!! :2thumb:


 
Check out the thread 'hamster trap' and you will understandee :2thumb:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Ha ha, oh the poor hamster - and owner! Glad to hear everything worked out in the end. :2thumb:

I have another small tale about creatures. This is actually more about some people in rural Vermont than animals, but it's related. As I mentioned before, hunting is a huge pasttime where I grew up, and my dad and brothers used to hunt deer, partridges, squirrel (hated that one, being a huge Squirrel Nutkin fan :whip and rabbits (again, having loved Watership Down). But a lot of people in the backwoods don't like to follow the rules of hunting season, where there are different dates and spans allocated to hunting different animals, so as to not disrupt their breeding cycles. Interesting link:

Vermont Fish & Wildlife

So, sadly, you would often come across the lower part of a deer's leg in the early autumn or late spring. The first time I saw one in our yard I panicked, thinking a bear or some monster had been out tearing up deers, but my dad explained that it was from people jacking deer and cutting the legs off so they could stuff them in the trunk of the car and not be caught. Leash laws in Vermont aren't really practised either, so dogs would often find the legs when out and about and bring them home to their owners, pleased as punch. That's how we got 'our' legs. 

My parents called the game warden to report the jacking incident, but there was no way to tell who did it or even how far the leg had come from. I was sad because we used to see deer near the apple tree behind the brook, I always hoped it wasn't one of our deer. But during hunting season you could hear gun shots behind my parents' house, and even now I have to wear something bright orange if I go into the woods during 'untin' season.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Grumpymouth said:


> Ha ha, oh the poor hamster - and owner! Glad to hear everything worked out in the end. :2thumb:
> 
> I have another small tale about creatures. This is actually more about some people in rural Vermont than animals, but it's related. As I mentioned before, hunting is a huge pasttime where I grew up, and my dad and brothers used to hunt deer, partridges, squirrel (hated that one, being a huge Squirrel Nutkin fan :whip and rabbits (again, having loved Watership Down). But a lot of people in the backwoods don't like to follow the rules of hunting season, where there are different dates and spans allocated to hunting different animals, so as to not disrupt their breeding cycles. Interesting link:
> 
> ...


 
thats a lovely ickle tale such a shame that people cant stick to the rules and things like that have to happen though


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

aww I like that one. Well, not about the nasty hunters but nice that you got to see deer. I saw one at a farm type place and it came up to me to be stroked!!! It had been hand reared.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwww i love deers they are such elegant animals :flrt:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwww i love deers they are such elegant animals :flrt:


 I know, they're really gorgeous. The ones we had didn't approach us, but they would come to within about 40 feet of us when they were feeding near the apple tree. My best friend's mum used to put out salt licks and treats for them in their backyard, and the deer would come right up to the kitchen windows!! Because that was in a residential area there was no hunting so the deer were pretty safe, but there was a hunting area behind my parents' house so I think they were more skittish out there. But it was great going out to the apple tree in autumn (to collect apples, we made a lot of applesauce...) and see all their tracks in the mud.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> I know, they're really gorgeous. The ones we had didn't approach us, but they would come to within about 40 feet of us when they were feeding near the apple tree. My best friend's mum used to put out salt licks and treats for them in their backyard, and the deer would come right up to the kitchen windows!! Because that was in a residential area there was no hunting so the deer were pretty safe, but there was a hunting area behind my parents' house so I think they were more skittish out there. But it was great going out to the apple tree in autumn (to collect apples, we made a lot of applesauce...) and see all their tracks in the mud.


 
aww that was like a little mini-tale you threw in there!

When can we expect the next installment of Grumpy Stories?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah we need more grumpy stories as HABU is away :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yeah we need more grumpy stories as HABU is away :flrt:


and as HABU is not here, I can say this... _*whispers* 'Grumpy stories are much better anyway'_ 

*runs away, forrest gump style* :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> and as HABU is not here, I can say this... _*whispers* 'Grumpy stories are much better anyway'_
> 
> *runs away, forrest gump style* :lol2:


hee hee i bet your hoping this page fills quick then HABU wont see it hey :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*still running*


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*still running*


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*still running*


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*still running*


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*phew*


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*when will I be at the next page!!!!*


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*page 11 where are youuuuuuuu?*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

erm maybes in the next couple of posts :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL ya beat me too it haha


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

OK I'm back. HABU will never know :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

im sat on mi couch being pushed off by the staff pup :lol2:

where are you ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> OK I'm back. HABU will never know :whistling2:


nah he wont read back we will make too many pages so he cant be bothered to :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

on page 11 after a hell of a lot of forrest gump running.

going for a roll up now :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL i think ya deserve one after all that runing haha :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Any healthy activity must be followed by a smoke :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Of course lol

sorry in my delay i have only just stopped laffin enough to type 

havoc sure is a fearless skunk he has just challenged my mal x and taken his bone from him 

he has a collection of bones round him he has been and taken every dogs bone off them hahaha they are all sat bewildered looking at him :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Of course lol
> 
> sorry in my delay i have only just stopped laffin enough to type
> 
> ...


 
friggin hell thats is sooo funny now *I* cant stop laughing

all hail king havoc :notworthy:

bear is stuffin his face as usual


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> friggin hell thats is sooo funny now *I* cant stop laughing
> 
> all hail king havoc :notworthy:
> 
> bear is stuffin his face as usual


I know lol the rottie is petrified of him when he is on a mission he is a meany and teases her lol he chases her stomping at her she ends up jumping on my lap for mummy to save her from the nasty lil black an white thingy lol


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

i'm sat here flapping like a flid. mosquito city or what!!!

the :censor: things hate me!

just splatted two and i swear i just seen another but could just be getting paranoid now lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> i'm sat here flapping like a flid. mosquito city or what!!!
> 
> the :censor: things hate me!
> 
> just splatted two and i swear i just seen another but could just be getting paranoid now lol


anything that buzzes an flys an such (not birds an butterflys like) but insects i bloomin well hate they are my pet hate 

and im petrified of moths they scare they hell outta me :censor:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

no fear you got an insect eater or 2 now lol.. not to mention a spiny mouse eater... and a dog bone snatcher lol

hey what d ya say to startin a little HABU & Grumps story of our own...


*grins mischievously*...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Hmmmm well we do have exotics so we could pretend they is wild animals living in our garden even though they is in our houses :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

aha! na I dont have any stories of critters either cus i live in the middle of bloody England. 

We better set the scene somewhere a bit more... HABU-ish?

ok I'll start...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Okies lol 

im rubbish at stories but will have a good go at adding in lol


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*A HABU & Grumpy Story*

Once upon a time, HABU and Grumps were sitting on a fallen tree in the depths of Shawnee Forest, bigfoot hunting...

Torches at the ready, they sat in silence, listening for any sound 'out of the ordinary'...



take it away Em...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> *A HABU & Grumpy Story*
> 
> Once upon a time, HABU and Grumps were sitting on a fallen tree in the depths of Shawnee Forest, bigfoot hunting...
> 
> ...


 
they both sat silent as the bushes started to rustle thinking the worst and it possibly being bigfoot itsself they got a lil worried

so they sat as silently as they possibly could

...........carry on


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

the rustling was getting nearer... and nearer.

Grumps was getting a little bit fwightened now (although she wouldnt admit it lol). She sat just a little closer to HABU (so she could chuck him in the way when bigfoot jumped out)...


....


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> the rustling was getting nearer... and nearer.
> 
> Grumps was getting a little bit fwightened now (although she wouldnt admit it lol). She sat just a little closer to HABU (so she could chuck him in the way when bigfoot jumped out)...
> 
> ...


Grumps jumped out of her skin an near on landed on HABUs head as she did.........as a skunk came skuttling out of the brushes grabbed a sarni from the picnic then skuttled back off again 

HABU laughed at grumps and then realised it was his sarny the skunk had pinched 

.................


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL

HABU ran and ran after that darn skunk. (He REALLY wanted his peanut butter & jelly sandwich back).

Grumps rolled on the floor laffin til she heard the rustling again....

Was it bigfoot after all? and she was there ALONE now aaargggh...

She crept up to the bush just as HABU returned and then A HUGE GIANT RAT jumped out BOO!

HABU screamed like a girl 'what is that ! WTF IS that!???

Grumps calmly picked up the lil watty and said 'chill out HABU, what are you auditioning for the Blair Witch or somethin?. Its just Ben'...


....


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL

After the shock of meeting ben the watty HABU grumps an ben sat down to eat thier picnic hopefully in peace this time 

Oh no.............says HABU.......grumps says what you aint gonna scream like a girl again are you ?

HABU says no sorry its worse...............

Grumps asks how can that be worse 

HABU goes bright red an lets a great big trump 

winds thats how he says :blush:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

PML

'Great'. Says Grumpy. 'Thats just bloody great that is'.

'Why don't we just forget about Bigfoot.'

HABU, feeling very disappointed at not getting to see Bigfoot, decides it best they leave and try again another day.

'So what do you want to do now?' says HABU. 

'How about we go skinny dipping?' eh? eh? *nudge nudge*

'FORGET IT!' says Grumps and storms off with her giant rat:lol2:

All alone, HABU decides to....


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

.... find out what he does next when Pouchie & EmJ come back and tell him:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOOOOOOOL OMG i read that all through and its really very funny :lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

aha im sat here laughing i love it! ergh im so bored tonight


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Aye that was fun wa that an there will be more to come :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*PART 2*

HABU decides that he has looked a bit of a woose-bag in front of Grumpy, what with being scared of the lil rat and all.

So HABU decides to hunt down the meanest creature he can find, maybe a rattler or better still a really big bear! 

With disposable camera in hand, HABU treks off down the winding woodland path...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

He comes to a small clearing so sits down for a rest (walking is hard work ya know)

after a couple of mins rest he gets up and sets off on his hunt for a huge scarey bear again to prove to grumps he aint a whimp.............


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

... down the track he goes, over a stream and into some real dense forest. so dense HABU just couldnt see the wood for the trees...

starting to get the sneaky suspicion he might be well and truly lost, HABU decides it might be best to light a fire.

sitting at the fire, singing a little camp song, HABU suddenly gets the feeling he is being watched...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU slowly glances round to his left ready for a scare.....but nopes nothing there................he glances round to his right..........phew again nothing there 

He starts to toast some marshmellows on the fire he has made......then all of a sudden he feels the urge to wee 

so he toddles off behind a tree and goes wee wee 

meanwhile HABU dosnt realise a huge bear has gone to join him eating marshmellows by the fire 

he turns round to head back to the warm fire and his tastey marshmellow to......................


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

...see the biggest meanest grizzly bear sat on his log, next to the fire, toasting HIS marshmallows!!!!

Forgetting all about taking photos, HABU launches himself at the bear 

**HABU RAGE** :devil:

'gerrof my marshmallows you stinkin great fuzzball!' shouts HABU as he lands square on the bear's head...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

The bear starts spinning in circles stunned at the fact that HABU is on his head................HABU feels very unsteady so uses the bears ears to steer him an steady himself 

After a couple of moments of mad spinning this way and that way the bears poor legs just simply give up and he falls in a heap...............

HABU quickly jumps up and dusts himself off, stands with one foot on the bears back..............thumps his chest like a gorilla and shouts HABU the greatest bear wrestler in the world................


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

...

at which point Grumpy returns just in time to see this incredible display of Macho HABUism
Grumpy swoons in admiration :flrt:

'Ben and I were just trying to find you when we were chases by this huge bear, he must have been distracted by this fire, lit by some IDIOT who has no respect for the forest. You saved us HABU':flrt:'

'err yes, what an idiot, says HABU':blush:



You'll never guess what happens next....


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Grumps moves in closer to give HABU a smooch.............BUT OUCH, BANG, WHOLAP EEEEEEKS...............ben the ickle watty karate chops HABU, kicks him in the eye then bites his nose.............


Think ben loves his mummy too much to share..............


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*ATTENTION*

*THIS IS AN INTERVAL*

_GET YOUR POPCORN HERE_

:beer8:​


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Grumps moves in closer to give HABU a smooch.............BUT OUCH, BANG, WHOLAP EEEEEEKS...............ben the ickle watty karate chops HABU, kicks him in the eye then bites his nose.............
> 
> 
> Think ben loves his mummy too much to share..............


'Ben! You naughty little boy!' shouts Mum, 'Habu's nose isn't a banana!'

Ben looks up from trying to stuff Habu's nose in his pouches as if to say 'what?'..............


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2:

Ben leaps off HABU's face and bounds over to the fallen bear.

As Grumps & HABU watch in amazement, the courageous little rat starts pinching all the toasted marshmallows and stuffing them in his pouches for later.

Just then, the bear started to stir...


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

HABU and Grumps RAN, ran for their lives!

Little Ben flumped along on Grump's shoulder in a most undignified manner.

When they had finally shrugged off the angry bear, HABU and Grumpy saw a little blue and white flag waving in the air ahead. They went to investigate, only to find the flag read R.F.U.K and belonged to a small wooden hut.

The two crept up to the little hut and could hear people inside. They peeked through the little sash window to see computers, blinking lights and switches crammed into the tiny hut and two people dressed in blue and white with the words *MOD* printed on their shirts.

They could clearly hear one saying to the other 'Pouchie and Emmaj will be *banned* for making up silly stories in a section meant for the sole discussion of domestic and exotic animals:whip:'

The second MOD replied 'yes, they will PAY for not using the off topic chat section' *manic and slightly un-hinged laughter*

At this, HABU and Grumps ran as fast as they could in desperate search of a computer so they could warn Pouchie and Emmaj before it was too late!

...........


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

HABU?? Did you ever come back from camping or did you really get eaten by a bear?

:lol2:


We are all waiting patiently for an update on your adventures:snake:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Hmmm do we need to start a new story if he aint back then ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

OMG it was nearly on page 3 :bash:


I wants to spam, spam with me Pouchieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> OMG it was nearly on page 3 :bash:
> 
> 
> I wants to spam, spam with me Pouchieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:flrt:


 :spam1::spam1::spam1:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Happy?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOOOOOOOOL you make me laff i sooooooooo lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrves ya hun :lol2::lol2::lol2:

more spam please :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1:

Want any bread with that?


:cheers:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

can i have some cheese too please lol


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Spam fritters anyone? It's sooooo funny that they've actually tried to jazz up Spam and make it look like an acceptable foodstuff when I remember eating it as a kid because we couldn't afford jack s:censor:t!!!

That story made me laugh so much, been away so I got to read lots of it in one go!! :2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> Spam fritters anyone? It's sooooo funny that they've actually tried to jazz up Spam and make it look like an acceptable foodstuff when I remember eating it as a kid because we couldn't afford jack s:censor:t!!!
> 
> That story made me laugh so much, been away so I got to read lots of it in one go!! :2thumb:


Hey! We missed you. Glad you are back x


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Missed you too ladies, I've felt a bit bad over an incident with Ben...will post in a new thread...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww grumps yay your back have missed ya :flrt:


glad you like our story it did make us chuckle writing it lol 

i hope lil ninja ben is okies :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Ems? I haven't heard a peep from HABU *OR* Grumps in _ages_... :?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

No i know i aint even seen habu anywhere else on the forum either nor grumpy hope there both okies


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Caz talk to me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2:did that count?


----------

